# Do cats like it warm or cold?



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Latley my cat has been out and about alot latley. Do they like it when its cold out? its like 40 degrees out and hes still gone. He likes to go out about 7am and hes been gone all day the past 2-3 days. When he comes in his ear tips are cold. Does he just hate being inside? or do they like the cold?


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi There

I dont know if there are any rules on this one. I know that my puss loves it when its warm and not so keen on being out in the cold.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Mine likes it warm too. Likes to snuggle to keep her warm.


----------



## dayzduke (Mar 18, 2005)

Maybe it's not so much that your cat likes the cold, but there is something outside that it wants.


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

My cats love it warm but not humid. If its to humid they really slow down. But they both love finding a nice hot sunny spot and stretching out in it. Both are indoor cats so I dont know if it would be different if they wre outdoor critters


----------



## naznaz (Oct 31, 2005)

Wild or domestic,all of them has abilities to live hardly.(İn Turkey).I hope there will be nothing wrong with your cat.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well i put a heat pad outside in my car and he has been hanging out there latley. Sometimes i find him out there laying on it sometimes i dont. I think he likes the freedom of comming and going when he wants more then anything. He doesnt have to wait for me to let him in or out or beg to go in or out.

Wensday he brought me in a gift, i think this is why he likes to hang around outside.

The gift...









He brought this in the other day and i freaked. ewww, get that outta here. He looked at me like WAHT? whats wrong?

The old owner had snakes and he rewarded thomas when he caught a mouse and brought it in. He fed the rat/mouse/rabbit what ever to his snakes. Well i dont got no snakes, so keep that stuff outside! 8O


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks like you've got a good mouser. Trixie once brought me a "gift". I wa a black bird... funny thing is that she wasn't outside, but had brought it up from the basement... never did figure that one out.  

I believe the reason for cats giving their owners "gifts" is that they see us at the top of their social heirachy. They're offering us first dibs of their catch. 

Most of us would rather not have a dead mouse dropped at our feet, but if we get upset or mad it may confuse or upset the cat, so its best to praise them for a job well done.

As for whether or not my cats like it warm or cold, I'd have to say definatly warm. They love to sprawl out in sunny spots, and curl up in the blankets when it starts to get chilly. Sometimes I'll find them sitting right next to the heater where its really toasty.


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't really know about Minority, he is an indoor only cat, but Jack likes going outside when it's warm. He hates it out there when it is cold. He usually heads out for the day, and returns at around 7pm (dinnertime).


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

awwww!! poor mousie!!!!! I guess I can't say anything though because I eat meat too...just not live ones! Anytime I see the neighbors cat chasing a mouse I chase the cat away....I know it's their instinct but it's just too horrifying for me to watch.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nell said:


> I believe the reason for cats giving their owners "gifts" is that they see us at the top of their social heirachy. They're offering us first dibs of their catch.


I never thought of it that way, i know he just likes to play with em but i think this one was all played out.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

My cat and dog both would say WARM! They both hate Michigan winters!


----------



## Snowbaby (Jul 6, 2004)

Our cats never offer their catch to us! They hoard them and if we come get the mouse from them, they're like "no way" and run with it LOL. But I was under no delusion that I'm at the top of their hierarchy ... they walk all over me LOL!


----------



## jseabolt (Oct 15, 2005)

BowerR64 said:


> Latley my cat has been out and about alot latley. Do they like it when its cold out? its like 40 degrees out and hes still gone. He likes to go out about 7am and hes been gone all day the past 2-3 days. When he comes in his ear tips are cold. Does he just hate being inside? or do they like the cold?


I tend to believe 40F to 50F is a typical comfort zone for a short haired cat. 

I've seen days where Smokey and Bandit would be sleeping on the patio instead of inside my garage and it would be 45F outside.

Buster tends to prefer sleeping in the basement. In the winter it stays less than 60F in the basement. My den stays around 80F. Upstrairs is around 75F. I think he chooses the coolest spot in the house which is the basement.

Remember cats are wearing a fur coat all year round so they can tolerate cold air better than humans.

Smokey and Bandit now have their winter coats because they are barn cats. When they come in my parents house (when I'm there) to visit they will stay in for about an hour then they have to go outside to cool off because they can't tolerate anything above 75F for more than a hour.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well i didnt know they have a higher body tempratures. That makes sence then they like it fairly cold. I think thomas is use to it because the last owner used a wood stove and at times he didnt use it so it got fairly cold round his house at times. I know what he likes now im not as worried. Thomas likes the basement also, its nice and cool down there when its cold he likes to lay on the steps wich is the happy medium of the house. Not real hot like upstairs but not laying ont he cold floor in the basement. I notice when i put a jacket one and open the windows and get it fairly chilly he will hang around a little longer.


----------



## Nemrai (Apr 15, 2005)

As long as they have a nice warm place to come back to once they are outside, most cats won't have a problem with spending time outside when it's cold. Of-course, the time my cats spend outside gets noticeably shortened when its cold, more so when it's below zero. They are not allowed to spend the night outside during winter though.


----------



## Good_Queen_Bess (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Nemrai.
I also think it's a lot to do with age too. I've noticed younger cats have all that energy they like to expel running around and exploring outside, and as long as they are fed and watered and have somewhere warm to go to, they are generally happy. I think when they get middle-aged they like nothing better than a warm cosy fire and a knee and are not so kean on the cold.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Depends on the cat. Assumpta used to be pretty indifferent to temperature, but since the pancreatitis thing, I've noticed she has a much higher tolerance for hot weather and crowds the stove when it's cold. Some cats are heat-seekers, others like cool spots. Just a note, though: cats are very poor judges of how hot is too hot, and they often don't realise that they're burned until it's already happened, so caution around heating pads, fireplaces and stoves is prudent.

As for mice...well, I USED to think Assumpta was bringing me gifts because I was the "big cat." Since then, I've watched her closely, and she always runs around making the mommy-cat "murf...time to eat!" noise, and tries to forcibly feed me the mouse if I don't come when she calls. So I've come to the conclusion that she just thinks I'm a big, stupid kitten...what a letdown.


----------

